# LAPhil Presents



## bdawes (Nov 10, 2009)

LAPhil Presents Dutoit conducts Romeo and Juliet, Friday & Saturday, October 22 & 23, 8pm and Sunday, October 24, 2pm at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Artists: 
Los Angeles Philharmonic 
Charles Dutoit, conductor 
Lauren McNeese, mezzo-soprano 
Jean-Paul Fouchécourt, tenor 
Jonathan Lemalu, bass-baritone 
Los Angeles Master Chorale, Grant Gershon, music director

Program: 
Berlioz: Romeo and Juliet

Roméo et Juliette, a large-scale choral symphony by French composer Hector Berlioz, is regarded as one of his finest works. The libretto, by Émile Deschamps, is based on a variant of Shakespeare's play in which Juliet awakens from her death-like sleep before Romeo dies from a slower acting poison. The roles of Romeo and Juliet are represented by the orchestra, and the narrative aspects by the voices. The vocal forces are used sparingly throughout, until they are fully deployed in the finale.

For Tickets and Information: http://www.laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=4309


----------



## bdawes (Nov 10, 2009)

*LAPhil Presents Zacharias conducts Mozart and Beethoven, Friday & Saturday, October 2*

LAPhil Presents Zacharias conducts Mozart and Beethoven, Friday & Saturday, October 29 & 30, 8pm and Sunday, October 31, 2pm at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Artists: 
Los Angeles Philharmonic 
Christian Zacharias, conductor/piano 
TBD, soprano

Program: 
Mozart: "Ch'io mi scordi di te?" K. 505 
C.P.E Bach: Keyboard Concerto in D minor, Wq. 23, H. 427 
Beethoven: Suite from Prometheus

Focusing on the late 18th century, this program features music composed within 53 years. 
Noted for his specialty in the Classical period, Zacharias wears both his hats, as conductor 
and piano soloist.

For Tickets and Information: http://www.laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=4313


----------



## bdawes (Nov 10, 2009)

*LAPhil Presents Heras-Casado Conducts Stravinsky, Friday, November 5, 11am, Saturday,*

LAPhil Presents Heras-Casado Conducts Stravinsky, Friday, November 5, 11am, Saturday, November 6, 8pm and Sunday, November 7, 8pm at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Artists: 
Los Angeles Philharmonic 
Pablo Heras-Casado, conductor 
Peter Serkin, piano

Program: 
Debussy: Jeux 
Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano and Winds 
Takemitsu: riverrun 
Stravinsky: Firebird Suite

In 1984, the leading Japanese composer of the 20th century, Tōru Takemitsu, composed riverrun, a piano concerto 
inspired by James Joyce's Finnegan's Wake, for Peter Serkin and the Los Angeles Philharmonic. Piano writing in the 
mold of Liszt or Brahms is set among orchestral sonorities of Bergian chromaticism or Messiaen-like richness. 
Stravinsky's colorful and most popular work closes the concert.

For Tickets and Information: http://www.laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=4320


----------



## bdawes (Nov 10, 2009)

*LAPhil Presents Mälkki conducts Mozart and Strauss , Friday, November 12, 8pm, Saturd*

LAPhil Presents Mälkki conducts Mozart and Strauss , Friday, November 12, 8pm, Saturday & Sunday, November 13 & 14, 2pm at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Artists: 
Los Angeles Philharmonic 
Susanna Mälkki, conductor 
Martin Chalifour, violin

Program: 
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 1, K. 207 
Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra

Finnish conductor (and former cellist) Susanna Mälkki teams with our own Principal Concertmaster 
for a delightful work written by a teenaged Mozart. The powerful opening of the Strauss tone poem 
will bring to mind Stanley Kubrick's 2001: A Space Odyssey.

For Tickets and Information: http://www.laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=4325


----------



## bdawes (Nov 10, 2009)

*LAPhil Presents Midori in Recital, Sunday, November 21, 7:30pm at Walt Disney Concert*

LAPhil Presents Midori in Recital, Sunday, November 21, 7:30pm at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Artists: 
Midori, violin 
Robert McDonald, piano

Program: 
Mozart: Sonata for Piano and Violin No. 1 in G Major, K.301 
Bartók: Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 1, Sz. 75 
Bach: Sonata for Violin Solo No. 2 in A minor, BWV 1003 
Crumb: Four Nocturnes (Night Music II) for Violin and Piano 
Szymanowski: Nocturne and Tarantella for Violin and Piano, Op. 28

Building on an already extraordinary career, legendary violinist Midori is achieving greater and 
greater artistic heights - as soloist, recitalist, collaborator and teacher. Don't miss her in recital.

For Tickets and Information: http://www.laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=4333


----------



## bdawes (Nov 10, 2009)

*LAPhil Presents Bryn Terfel in Recital, Monday, November 22, 8:00pm at Walt Disney Co*

LAPhil Presents Bryn Terfel in Recital, Monday, November 22, 8:00pm at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Artists: 
Bryn Terfel, bass-baritone 
Malcom Martineau, piano

Program: 
Schumann: Belsatzar, Op. 57 
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 39 
Schumann: Two Romances and Ballads from Op. 49 
Schumann: Mein Wagen rollet langsam, Op. 142, No. 4 
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring 
Poulenc: Chansons Gaillardes

A luminary of the opera world, the captivating Welshman with the rich, burnished 
voice presents an intimate wide-ranging solo recital.

For Tickets and Information: http://www.laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=4345


----------



## bdawes (Nov 10, 2009)

*LAPhil Presents Pierre-Laurent Aimard in Recital, Wednesday, December 1, 8:00pm at Wa*

LAPhil Presents Pierre-Laurent Aimard in Recital, Wednesday, December 1, 8:00pm at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Artists: 
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano

Program: 
Messiaen: Preludes 
Ravel: Miroirs 
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp major, Op. 60 Details Listen 
Chopin: Scherzo No. 2 B-flat minor, Op.31

An all-round musician, this French virtuoso, known for his spectacular playing of music from 
Beethoven to the latest contemporary works, delves into music by Liszt and Ravel.

For Tickets and Information: http://www.laphil.com/tickets/performance-detail.cfm?id=4339


----------

